# Is This a RBP?



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

I was just wondering if this is a RBP I bought him at my LFS to replace one juvey that got nipped to much... The reason I asked is his head is so much more Gold colored... He's super aggresive we call him Aggro because he just broad sides the feeder guppies and there gone...

Thanks,
Fang

P.S.
The LFS was selling him as a red bellied Pacu...


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

common red-bellied P. nattereri.


----------



## golfer931 (Feb 26, 2003)

definetly rbp


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yeppers...rbp


----------



## Fang (May 21, 2003)

Thanks everyone...I was almost positve it was ... but the gold on the head was making me wonder... after I posted I did some more reading and read about how differnt there colors can be growing from the stages of juvy to adult...

Much Aprreciated,
This Place Rocks









Fang


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap!


----------

